#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και Στρατός

## 3citizen

Καλημέρα,

Είμαι εγγεγραμμένος στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ από τον Φλεβάρη του 09. Την παρασκευή ορκίσθηκα φαντάρος. 

Ακουσα ότι μπορώ να διακόψω την ασφάλεια του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. Τι χρειάζεται να έχω μαζί μου εκεί για να το κάνω αυτο? 


Από το στρατό έχω μόνο στρατιωτική ταυτότηταΔεν έχω πάρει το βιβλιάριο του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ακόμη (δική μου αμέλεια)
Στην Κολοκοτρώνη δεν είναι αυτό ή πρέπει να πάω αλλού?

Thanks

----------


## majakoulas

Το σίγουρο είναι οτί δεν πληρώνεις ΚΥΤ για το διάστημα αυτό. Και μπορείς να κάνεις διακανονισμό για τα υπόλοιπα.
Αρχικά τίποτα από ότι θυμάμαι, κάνεις απλά δήλωση.
Αφού τελειώσεις τους πας βεβαίωση και γίνεται η εκκαθάριση.

----------


## Xάρης

Μόνο το ΚΥΤ μπορείς να γλιτώσεις.
Έντυπο διαγραφής από το ΚΥΤ (αν χρειάζεται αυτό) και οδηγίες θα βρεις *ΕΔΩ*.
Μπορείς να απευθυνθείς στο ΚΕΠ της γειτονιάς σου να σε πληροφορήσουν και να κάνουν τη δουλειά για σένα χωρίς κόστος. Δες *ΑΥΤΟ*. 
*Κατάλογος ΚΕΠ*

*Πλήρης Οδηγός ΤΣΜΕΔΕ*

----------


## sundance

Έτσι ακριβώς είναι!

Κι εγώ το ΚΥΤ γλύτωσα προσκομίζοντας ένα πιστοποιητικό από τον στρατό.

----------

